# Inventando una columna con 4 parlantes.



## MauricioD (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola a todos, esta es la primera vez que escribo algo en el foro, la verdad que me parece unos de los mejores sobre audio y electronica. Hace tiempo que estaba registrado pero nunca habia participado. He leido muchas de las cosas que han publicado sobre audio, divisores de frecuencia y cajas acusticas, y me dio ganas de volver a intentar con mi viejo proyecto.

Hace un tiempo atras habia comenzado a construir un par de columnas conformadas cada una por dos woofers de 10" (4 ohms para audiocar), un parlante de medios (8 ohms) y un tweeter (8 ohms) domo. Pero por ignorancia, habia comprado parlantes que no traen especificado ningun dato (TS) para el desarrollo de las cajas, me refiero a 4 woofers chinos Marca Moon modelo Mac10 que me llamaron la atencion porque tienen el cono de aluminio y un grave realmente pesado y como era lo que podia comprar, entonces lo hice.

Pero en este caso quiero primero preguntarles si es posible realizar un divisor de frecuencias para esta combinacion de parlantes. Digo esto ya que la columnas tendrian dos woofers de 4 ohms y el medio y el tweeter seria de 8 ohms El amplificador tiene 50w reales por canal pero soporta 8 ohms. Le adjunto un esquema electrico de lo que queria inventar para ver cual es su opinion con respecto a un divisor de frecuencia y si puede afectar que dos parlantes de 4 ohms se encuentren en serie para hacer los 8 ohms requeridos. 

Tambien he leido que el divisor de frecuencias depende de los parlantes, que no es aconsejable comprar un divisor cualquiera ¿A qué se refiere con esto, que depende de las frecuencias de trabajo de cada parlante o hay algun dato mas tecnico a tener en cuenta?

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola, te recomiendo la lectura de estos 2 articulos :

http://sound.whsites.net/biamp-vs-passive.htm

http://sound.whsites.net/lr-passive.htm

El primero te explica las diferencias entre la división activa y la pasiva.

El segundo como calcular un pasivo de buena calidad.

Saludos.


----------



## MauricioD (Ago 12, 2010)

ehbressan dijo:


> Hola, te recomiendo la lectura de estos 2 articulos :
> 
> http://sound.whsites.net/biamp-vs-passive.htm
> http://sound.whsites.net/lr-passive.htm
> ...


Muchas gracias amigo! Lo voy atener en cuenta.
Tambien me estoy guiando por esta pagina. Aqui te la dejo.
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 12, 2010)

Gracias Mauricio, la conocia. Es buena también.
No tiene los proyectos ni la extensión de ESP, pero está en Castellano. Eso ayuda mucho.
Sds.


----------



## sergio rossi (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola MauricioD, mira para hacer un divisor de frecuencias primero debes saber los rangos de frecuencias que soportan tus parlantes para asi poder ver los cortes y cruces de frecuencia para los divisores.  O SEA hay que medir si o si los parametros t/s de los parlantes para hacer algo decente.  Si partis de esta forma vas a hacer las cosas como corresponde, sino todo es a como salga. Pensalo bien es mi consejo un abrazo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 12, 2010)

Mauricio:
Es como te dice Sergio, vas a tener que medir los parlantes o buscar los parámetros T/S en la web (suerte si los encontrás), no tanto por los parámetros en sí, sino también para conocer la sensibilidad o eficiencia de cada parlante que usás (es un valor calculado a partir del Qes y del Vas). Con eso vas a poder estimar que tan convenientes son los parlantes para el esquema que se te ha ocurrido...por que puede ser que no sirvan para esa configuración y que tengas que multiamplificar.

Saludos!


----------



## MauricioD (Ago 13, 2010)

Claro, como les decia en el comienzo, yo no sabia de todos estos temas, por lo tanto no tengo nada de datos, solo el rango de frecuencia de los woofers que es de 35 Hz a 4.5 kHz y sensibilidad de 89 db,  los tweeters son marca Selenium y la respuesta de frecuencia es de 3 a 20 kHZ. El parlante de medio no tengo ni idea, era un Jahro pero fue reparado a nuevo hace mucho ya ni se como conseguir los datos. 
Lo que yo habia pensado es en hacer un divisor de tres vias (de 2º o 3º orden eso no lo tengo claro aun) el cual los rangos de frecuencias sean desde lo mas bajo hasta 1 o 2 khz para los woofers, lo haria mas bajo pero los condensadores se hacen muy altos en su valor. Desde 1 khz para arriba para el parlante de medios (no conozco parlante de medios con frecuencias mas bajas a 1khz) y de 4 o 5 kHz para arriba para el Tweeter. 

Pero la verdad que ando con ganas de vender todo y comprarme parlantes fabricados por una empresa decente, pero eso es dificil. Es una lastima porque los woofers a pesar de ser chinos, suenan bastante bien, tienen mucho rendimiento y se los ve de bastante calidad, como les decia, tienen el cono de aluminio, campana cromada y borneras autoajustables y un bajo bien pesado como ami me gusta.
Lo que quiero lograr es atenuar un poco las frecuencias ya que son muchos parlantes y molesta de la cantidad de medios que hay. 
Yo pensaba que los datos TS eran para calcular el volumen la caja, de todos modos voy a tratar de encontrar esos datos para diseñar el bafle adecuado para estos woofers. Pero no habia leido nada al respecto de los datos TS para el diseño de los divisores. Esto es mas complicado de lo que parecia.
Saludos gracias !!!


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 13, 2010)

Y no te animas a medirlos ?
Sds.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2010)

MauricioD:
Los parámetros T/S SON para el diseño de los baffles, pero hay parámetros derivados de ellos que son útiles para otras cosas....como la sensibilidad. En tu caso conocés la de los woofers (89dB/W/m), pero no la de los otros parlantes...y ya estás diciendo que tiene muchos medios y altos, lo que es síntoma de que la sensibilidad del medio y del tweeter es mayor que la del woofer...pero si no sabés cuanto mas grande es, es difícil corregir el problema, tanto mas cuanto hay que poner una suerte de "potenciómetro" (L-Pad) para atenuar los medios y agudos.

Te la hago corta: Si no estás dispuesto a invertir el tiempo y estudio que requieren estas cosas, vendé todo y comprá un baffle de marca ya armado. No hay garantía de que "suene" mejor que lo que puedas armar vos, pero lo vas a tener listo en poco tiempo y sin esfuerzo....y siempre puede modificarse después.

Saludos!


----------



## MauricioD (Ago 13, 2010)

Si, estoy dispuesto a estudiar el tema, esos datos TS de alguna manera los voy a conseguir, como les contaba, desde que lei lo que ustedes han puesto aca, me dio ganas de volver a intentar con el proyecto. 
Ese es el tema, justamente trato de hacer algo que suene a mi gusto dentro de lo que puedo gastar, una columna de este tipo cuesta mucho y en dolares.
Ezavalla, digo que tiene muchos medios porque son muchos parlantes que suenan con esa frecuencia, imaginate, son 4 woofers que responden a frecuencias altas mas dos medios, los tweeters en realidad no suena tan fuerte. y lo que quiero es atenuarlos un poco..... Vos decis que entonces no es necesario tener los datos TS para el diseño de los divisores. 

Me estoy guiando con esta pagina:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html
y estoy utilizando un software de simulacion para comprobar los circuitos y parece que todo funciona, teniendo en cuenta las frecuencias de trabajo de los parlantes.

Si todo funciona como deseo, despues voy a tratar de hacer un tutorial para explicar paso a paso el trabajo con fotos y demas.

Saludos! 
Agrego: El programa de simulacion se llama LiveWire


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 13, 2010)

MauricioD dijo:


> Ezavalla, digo que tiene muchos medios porque son muchos parlantes que suenan con esa frecuencia, imaginate, son 4 woofers que responden a frecuencias altas mas dos medios, los tweeters en realidad no suena tan fuerte.y lo que quiero es atenuarlos un poco.....


Y como está conectados ahora? Sin nada????


MauricioD dijo:


> Vos decis que entonces no es necesario tener los datos TS para el diseño de los divisores.


Yo no digo eso 
Yo digo que con los parámetros T/S podés obtener muchas mas cosas que el diseño del baffle, incluyendo la frecuencia de corte del parlante, natural y forzada por la caja. Recién cuando diseñes la caja y ajustes los parlantes de la mejor manera posible, vas a saber donde poner las frecuencias de corte del crossover para que no te queden huecos en la rsta en frecuencia de todo el sistema.


----------



## MauricioD (Ago 14, 2010)

Los woofers estan directos, sin divisor, conectados en serie, hacen de esta manera 8 ohms, es lo que soporta el amplificador, el medio esta conectado con un divisor y un capacitor en serie, asi estaban cuando los saque de otros bafles viejos, y los tweeters con un capacitor y nada mas. Nunca paso nada, ni con el amplificador ni con los parlantes. Funcionan, pero les hace falta un divisor como la gente y darle el volumen correcto a la caja. Voy a tener que conseguir los datos TS, he leido mucho de los post de acá y de otros lados, asique voy a tratar de conseguir esos datos .

Saludos y gracias!!



ezavalla dijo:


> Yo no digo eso
> Yo digo que con los parámetros T/S podés obtener muchas mas cosas que el diseño del baffle, incluyendo la frecuencia de corte del parlante, natural y forzada por la caja. Recién cuando diseñes la caja y ajustes los parlantes de la mejor manera posible, vas a saber donde poner las frecuencias de corte del crossover para que no te queden huecos en la rsta en frecuencia de todo el sistema.



¿Me podrias dar un ejemplo? Aunque sea con datos TS que no sean reales (inventalos) y asi trato de comprender la relacion de estos datos con el diseño del divisor de frecuencias. 

Yo pensaba que para construir un divisor solo habia que guiarse por el rango de frecuencia de respuesta que tiene el parlante, entonces decia, si un woofer responde a frecuencias que van desde los 35 Hz a 4.5 kHz y yo queria atenuar o tratar de bajar el nivel de las altas frecuencias, pensaba entonces en un circuito que corte dentro de ese rango, por ejemplo de 500 Hz para abajo, por dar un ejemplo.

Saludos!



ehbressan dijo:


> Y no te animas a medirlos ?
> Sds.




Lo voy a intentar. Vamos a ver que sale 

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 14, 2010)

MauricioD dijo:


> ¿Me podrias dar un ejemplo? Aunque sea con datos TS que no sean reales (inventalos) y asi trato de comprender la relacion de estos datos con el diseño del divisor de frecuencias.
> Yo pensaba que para construir un divisor solo habia que guiarse por el rango de frecuencia de respuesta que tiene el parlante, entonces decia, si un woofer responde a frecuencias que van desde los 35 Hz a 4.5 kHz y yo queria atenuar o tratar de bajar el nivel de las altas frecuencias, pensaba entonces en un circuito que corte dentro de ese rango, por ejemplo de 500 Hz para abajo, por dar un ejemplo.



No es tan fácil inventarlos por que están relacionados y si pongo cualquier cosa...va a salir cualquier cosa 
La idea es que con los parámetros T/S vos podés diseñar la caja, pero el diseño de la caja NO ES solo el volumen de la caja, sino que trae pegada la respuesta en frecuencia del conjunto parlante+caja, y esta ES DIFERENTE de la del parlante solo 

Como esto es largo de contar, mirá acá: http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/ y bajate el paper Direct Radiator Loudspeaker System Analysis que te va a mostrar muchas cosas. SI pillás ese, vas a poder seguir con todos los otros de Richar Small que están en la misma página.


----------



## MauricioD (Ago 14, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> No es tan fácil inventarlos por que están relacionados y si pongo cualquier cosa...va a salir cualquier cosa
> La idea es que con los parámetros T/S vos podés diseñar la caja, pero el diseño de la caja NO ES solo el volumen de la caja, sino que trae pegada la respuesta en frecuencia del conjunto parlante+caja, y esta ES DIFERENTE de la del parlante solo
> 
> Como esto es largo de contar, mirá acá: http://diyaudioprojects.com/Technical/ y bajate el paper Direct Radiator Loudspeaker System Analysis que te va a mostrar muchas cosas. SI pillás ese, vas a poder seguir con todos los otros de Richar Small que están en la misma página.



Gracias, voy a ver que puedo hacer, esta en ingles, no le entiendo mucho, pero usando un traductor se logra entender algo.

Saludos y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 15, 2010)

Usa para medirlos, el tutorial de ezavalla y cualquier duda, preguntá.
Sds.


----------



## MauricioD (Ago 15, 2010)

Miren esto que encontre en la web, no sé si ya lo conocian.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/hardware-software-medicion-parametros-t-s-woofer-41793/



ehbressan dijo:


> Usa para medirlos, el tutorial de ezavalla y cualquier duda, preguntá.
> Sds.


Gracias amigo!! Ahora estoy estudiando el tema de como medir los parámetros TS. Lo veo un poco complicado.

Saludos!


----------



## ehbressan (Ago 16, 2010)

Puede parecer complicado, pero es sencillo. Si tenés dudas, plantealas.
Sds.


----------



## MauricioD (Ago 16, 2010)

Bueno, creo que estoy un poco mas ubicado que cuando empece. Para diseñar mi caja, por ahora voy a utilizar el WinISD, digo esto porque el problema es que este programa requiere de muchos parámetros. En un principio no pareceria tan complicado obtenerlos, al menos eso creo, todavia no lo intenté, segun mi cabeza todo funcionaria  hablo de los parámetros *Qes/ms/ts, Fs, Vas, Re, Le, Z, Db y Sd*. 
Pero tengo dudas y veo complicado obtener Los siguientes parámetros: 

*BL*, no tengo ni la menor idea de lo que es, ni como obtenerlo. 
*Xmax*, podria obtenerse mediante un metodo que se hace con una regla, pero veo que no es muy preciso. 
*SPL*, espero que sea el que dice en la caja de mis parlantes, supongo que es 89dB, pero creo que hay una formula para obtenerlo.
*Pe*, creo que se refiere a los watts RMS, lo unico parecido que conozco de mis parlantes es 375w, dudo mucho que esto sea potencia RMS. No encontre una formula hasta el momento para calcular suponiendo que los 375w son pmpo o pico, o lo que sea.

¿Cómo han hecho para obtener esos datos?

Saludos!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2010)

Si no los conocés, entonces dejalos en blanco y el WinISD va a calcular los que pueda, pero los verdaderamente necesarios son *Qes*, *Qms*, *Qts *(este lo calcula con los dos anteriores), *Fs *y *Vas*.
*Re *la medís con el tester y *Le *no hace tanta falta, pero si tenés un inductímetro podes conseguir un valor aproximado. *Z *es el valor nominal del parlante, tipo 8 ohms o 4 ohms, lo que diga la caja.
Los otros no son tan necesarios, pero se pueden medir de un par de formas...


----------

